# keine pöbeleien mehr



## lorenz2512 (27 März 2007)

hallo.
wer eben tagesschau gesehen hat weiß gegen üble sprüche im forum muß vorgegangen werden, langsam hat die gerichtsamkeit dem internet angenommen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo.
> wer eben tagesschau gesehen hat weiß gegen üble sprüche im forum muß vorgegangen werden, langsam hat die gerichtsamkeit dem internet angenommen.



Üble Sprüche na ja ... gegen handfeste Beleidigungen wird
ja auch schon seither vorgegangen, praktisch wird sich 
hier im SPS-Forum (nach meiner Meinung) nichts ändern (müssen).

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Sockenralf (27 März 2007)

He Rübennase


*Rülps*

  (nur Spaß)

gibt´s irgendwie einen Link für diejenigen, die z. B. keinen Fernseher haben, was besseres zu tun haben usw.?  

Hab sowas auch gerade in einem anderen Forum auch gelesen --> scheint irgendwie aktuell zu werden

MfG


----------



## sps-concept (27 März 2007)

*;-)*

deswegen war der UG heut den ganzen Tag nicht da ;-) Vielleicht wird er jetzt so handzahm wie dieser Zeitgenosse?


----------



## Sockenralf (27 März 2007)

Uiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii,

das gibt mecker


----------



## sps-concept (27 März 2007)

*Ug*

oder er findets lustig. Ich hab ihn auch vermisst ;-)


----------



## Kai (27 März 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> gibt´s irgendwie einen Link für diejenigen, die z. B. keinen Fernseher haben, was besseres zu tun haben usw.?


 
Ich habe auch den Beitrag in der Tagesschau gesehen:

http://www.tagesschau.de/aktuell/meldungen/0,1185,OID6559602_TYP6_THE_NAV_REF1_BAB,00.html

Gruß Kai


----------



## sps-concept (27 März 2007)

*Beiträge*

für Markus ein Grund nen "Beitrag melden"-Button grösser darzustellen mit entsprechender Beschriftung.

MfG
André Räppel


----------



## afk (27 März 2007)

Na ja, so wie ich das verstehe, heißt das ja nur, daß Beleidigungen aus dem Forum zu löschen sind. Wenn das nicht allerspätestens nach einer entsprechenden Aufforderung seitens des Beleidigten passiert, dann kann der Forenbetreiber belangt werden. War früher eigentlich normal, ich wußte gar nicht, daß das zwischenzeitlich mal anders war.

Wer also seine Beiträge vor dem Löschen schützen will, der darf dann halt so schöne Ausdrücke wie "Depp", "Volltrottel" oder "A..." nicht (mehr) benutzen, zumindest nicht in Bezug auf eine Person(engruppe). 

Für's Forum wäre es bestimmt besser, wenn sich da alle zusammenreißen. Ich bin kein Fan vom Löschen einzelner Beiträge, das bringt die Treads immer durcheinander und verwirrt einen beim Lesen.


Gruß Axel

PS: Können die Moderatoren eigentlich die Beiträge von anderen Editieren ?


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

afk schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Können die Moderatoren eigentlich die Beiträge von anderen Editieren ?



Ja ist auch schon geschehen (wenn auch nur aus versehen).

Das halte ich aber für kritisch.


----------



## nade (27 März 2007)

Japp es geht, und Markus hatte sogar bei mir einen Link rauseditiert, weil im so im nachhinein die verlinkung auf das Hausaufgabenforum nicht passte.
Dumm wirds nur wenn dadurch der Beitrag irgentwo rätselhafte Aussagen beinhaltet. Aber dafür gibts PN´s und dann kann man ja auch selber nacheditieren, das der restliche Sinn erhalten bleibt.
Also wenn das nun eine sowieso schon vorhandene Höflichkeit nun noch weiter auf nicht ernstgemeinte... eh du Blöödflööt was soll das ? Das geht so niemals... ohne entsprechende Beschwerde nun auch schon Anzeige von einem suchenden Richter ergibt. Die übertreibens langsam mal echt, warum dann nicht noch so auf amerikanischen Gerichten Art, nur weil ein Hinweis auf eine Gefahr nicht mindestens 50*50cm in 20 Sprachen vorhanden ist, kan ein Anwalt der nichts besseres zu tun hat dagegen eine Klage einreichen.


----------



## zotos (27 März 2007)

Beginnt das Sommerloch dieses Jahr schon früher?

Zuerst der Knut und dann das ;o(


----------



## afk (28 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> afk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Ich finde das Entfernen kompletter Beiträge in den meisten Fällen kritischer als das "zensieren" von beleidigenden Textpassagen. Sehr oft sind in solchen Beiträgen ja auch durchaus sinnvolle Infos zu finden, und wenn es dann als Alternative nur löschen oder stehen lassen gibt, ist ein Moderator immer in einer Zwickmühle. Dann ist mit dann die Zensur innerhalb eines entsprechenden Beitrags lieber, dann bleibt ein betroffener Thread eher lesbar ...  

Ein Hinweis/Kommentar des Mods in einem editierten Beitrag wäre dabei ebenfalls hilfreich.


Gruß Axel


----------



## plc_tippser (28 März 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Ich finde das Entfernen kompletter Beiträge in den meisten Fällen kritischer als das "zensieren" von beleidigenden Textpassagen. Sehr oft sind in solchen Beiträgen ja auch durchaus sinnvolle Infos zu finden, und wenn es dann als Alternative nur löschen oder stehen lassen gibt, ist ein Moderator immer in einer Zwickmühle. Dann ist mit dann die Zensur innerhalb eines entsprechenden Beitrags lieber, dann bleibt ein betroffener Thread eher lesbar ...
> 
> Ein Hinweis/Kommentar des Mods in einem editierten Beitrag wäre dabei ebenfalls hilfreich.
> 
> ...


 
Also,
ich lösche nur Sachen, in denen nichts an Infos steht. Ich könnte in Beiträgen rumändern, verkneife mir das aber. Wenn ich das mache, steht unten drunter: Zuletzt geändert durch: Grund:

Vorher war es auch einfacher, da stand das dann im SV.

pt


----------



## afk (28 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> ich lösche nur Sachen, in denen nichts an Infos steht. Ich könnte in Beiträgen rumändern, verkneife mir das aber.


Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich beneide keinen Mod um seinen Job, egal wie Du es machst, immer hat irgendjemand was daran auszusetzen.

Aber ich hab auch schon Beiträge gesehen, in denen eine eigentlich nützliche Info mit der Anrede "Volltrottel" eingeleitet wurde, und da gehört IMHO diese "Freundlichkeit" (und eben nur die) einfach entfernt, mit einem Hinweis in der Art "Zensur wegen Beleidigung".


Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo.
> wer eben tagesschau gesehen hat weiß gegen üble sprüche im forum muß vorgegangen werden, langsam hat die gerichtsamkeit dem internet angenommen.



Jetzt kann man endlich richtig beleidigend heir werden, nicht nur die kleinen handzahmen frechheiten...

Markus trägt ja ab jetzt die Verantwortung !  


So, mal schaun welche schlimmen Wörter ich so auf die schnelle finde...


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:
			
		

> ;77204Ich hab ihn auch vermisst ;-)



Was ich Dich schon immer mal fragen wollte stehst Du auf Männer?


----------



## plc_tippser (28 März 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich beneide keinen Mod um seinen Job, egal wie Du es machst, immer hat irgendjemand was daran auszusetzen.
> 
> Aber ich hab auch schon Beiträge gesehen, in denen eine eigentlich nützliche Info mit der Anrede "Volltrottel" eingeleitet wurde, und da gehört IMHO diese "Freundlichkeit" (und eben nur die) einfach entfernt, mit einem Hinweis in der Art "Zensur wegen Beleidigung".
> 
> ...


 
Ich verstehe dich nicht falsch, ich drücke dir am 5.5 den Helm über die Augen, dann passts wieder  

O.g. Beitrag, besteht der noch?


----------



## afk (28 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich nicht falsch, ich drücke dir am 5.5 den Helm über die Augen, dann passts wieder


Na da freu ich mich dann schonmal drauf.  
Demnach bist Du beim Treffen auch dabei ?



plc_tippser schrieb:


> O.g. Beitrag, besteht der noch?


Der wurde soweit ich das noch weiß mit Umweg über den SV gelöscht.

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

sps-concept schrieb:


> für Markus ein Grund nen "Beitrag melden"-Button grösser darzustellen mit entsprechender Beschriftung.
> ...



Ich denke das man auch die entsprechenden Personen via PN kontaktieren könnte. 

Was wäre denn eine "entsprechender Beschriftung"? 
> PETZEN! < ???

Also ich habe den Button ja auch schon benutzt und eine inoffizelle Verwarnung fürs grundlose Petzen bekommen ;o)


----------



## afk (28 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich habe den Button ja auch schon benutzt und eine inoffizelle Verwarnung fürs grundlose Petzen bekommen ;o)


Man soll ja auch nicht grundlos petzen ...   

Gruß Axel


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Man soll ja auch nicht grundlos petzen ...
> ...


Ob begründet oder unbegründet ist aber Ansichtssache ;o)


----------



## afk (28 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ob begründet oder unbegründet ist aber Ansichtssache ;o)


Darum ja auch der 

Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel
Gruß Axel


----------



## plc_tippser (28 März 2007)

@zotos: Achtung: Du sollst den Mods folge leisten, sie respektieren und lieben (fass mich bloss nicht an), und vor allem nie in Frage stellen. Sie haben immer Recht, auch wenn sie im Unrecht sind.

Wenn das nicht klappt, kommt der Admin, und wenn der in Fahrt ist, das haben wir ja auch schon gelernt, ist die Luft Bleihaltig sb7: :sm22: :sw10: ).


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 März 2007)

hallo,
mir geht das langsam auf den keks, email muß dieses und das haben, internetseite nur mit impressum, google filtert alles nazikram raus( ich denke die jungs gibt es nicht mehr, nö ich bekomme sie nur nicht zu sehen, also denke ich ist nicht schlimm mit den nazis, von wegen), bin gespannt was sie noch auf lager haben, die stasi war nichts dagegen.


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...
> die stasi war nichts dagegen.



In dem Zusammenhang ein:
100% ACK


----------



## Markus (28 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> In dem Zusammenhang ein:
> 100% ACK


 
Das heißt *100% ACK GENOSSE!*


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> @zotos: Achtung: Du sollst den Mods folge leisten, sie respektieren und lieben (fass mich bloss nicht an), und vor allem nie in Frage stellen. Sie haben immer Recht, auch wenn sie im Unrecht sind.
> 
> Wenn das nicht klappt, kommt der Admin, und wenn der in Fahrt ist, das haben wir ja auch schon gelernt, ist die Luft Bleihaltig sb7: :sm22: :sw10: ).



Ich wuste nicht das dies ein totalitäres Forum ist... ;o)

Also gut *GENOSSE! 
*


----------



## nade (28 März 2007)

Jopp die Stasi ist echt nichtsmehr gegen das was unter dem Deckmantel Terrorbekämpfung läuft.
Da hört/leist man von so dinger wie .. Telefongespräche dürfen nun ach ohne Verdacht mitgehört werden, Kennzeichen dürfen "fotografiert" und gespeichert werden...und öffentliche Plätze Kameraüberwacht werden.
Big Brother läßt langsam immer mehr grüßen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (28 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Das heißt *100% ACK GENOSSE!*



Ich habs immer befürchtet, jetzt ist es soweit (oder besser Sowjiet ?).

IM aller Länder, vereinigt euch ! Und die Anderen auch !


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 März 2007)

hallo,
endlich wird es die einheits sps geben, nie wieder disks über 312 und 318 prima.


----------



## nade (28 März 2007)

Ach nicht zu vergessen, eh nicht die Genossen Kontrolle und Nachgucken das Program auf evtl Anschlagscode überprüft haben, wird das nichts mit der Inbetriebnahme. Und wehe du benutzt den Merker 66.6
, das wird dir gleich als satanisches Outen ausgelegt.:twisted:
Was Ug aber bestimmt freuen wird, ist das ab diesem Zeitpunkt das Programieren un KOP als rechtswiedrig gesehen wird.


----------



## zotos (28 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> ...
> Was Ug aber bestimmt freuen wird, ist das ab diesem Zeitpunkt das Programieren un KOP als rechtswiedrig gesehen wird.




hö hö hö ;o)


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

Hab es gerade erst entdeckt:



afk schrieb:


> Gruß Axel         <-- Das bin ich
> Gruß Axel         <-- Das bist Du ?
> Gruß Axel         <-- Aber wer ist der Rest ???????
> Gruß Axel
> ...


Dazu fällt mir dann gleich noch eine Frage ein:
Kann die Forensoftware den Author eines Beitrags benachrichtigen, wenn der von einem Mod bearbeitet wurde ?


Gruß Axel <-- Das bin jetzt wieder ich


----------



## plc_tippser (10 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Hab es gerade erst entdeckt:
> 
> 
> Dazu fällt mir dann gleich noch eine Frage ein:
> ...


 

Ich bin mir sicher, dass keiner in deinn Beiträgen rumschmiert, es sei denn du hast es *verdient*. Also, Nachricht unnötig. Bei der Demo hatte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen  .


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass keiner in deinn Beiträgen rumschmiert, es sei denn du hast es *verdient*. Also, Nachricht unnötig. Bei der Demo hatte ich schon ein schlechtes Gewissen  .


Schlechtes Gewissen halte ich für überflüssig, Du bist ja nicht Mod, um dann jeden Sch... zuzulassen. IMHO ist es besser, das 'nen Mod mal was löscht, bevor wegen irgend einem armen Irren der Forenserver zur Beweissicherung vom Staatsanwalt einkassiert wird, soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein ...  

Die Logik mit der Benachrichtigung verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Wenn keiner was ändert ist ja alles wie's ist. Aber wenn die Forensoftware automatisch 'ne Nachricht an den Author rausschicken würde, wenn ein Anderer einen seiner Beiträge ändert, dann wär das doch eigentlich nicht schlecht. Und wenn das Eingreifen von Mods nicht so oft notwendig ist (hoffentlich bleibt's auch so), dann ist das ja toll, ändert aber nichts daran, daß in so einem Fall eine Benachrichtigung schön wäre, oder ?


Gruß Axel


----------



## plc_tippser (10 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Schlechtes Gewissen halte ich für überflüssig, Du bist ja nicht Mod, um dann jeden Sch... zuzulassen. IMHO ist es besser, das 'nen Mod mal was löscht, bevor wegen irgend einem armen Irren der Forenserver zur Beweissicherung vom Staatsanwalt einkassiert wird, soll ja auch schon vorgekommen sein ...
> 
> Die Logik mit der Benachrichtigung verstehe ich allerdings nicht. Wenn keiner was ändert ist ja alles wie's ist. Aber wenn die Forensoftware automatisch 'ne Nachricht an den Author rausschicken würde, wenn ein Anderer einen seiner Beiträge ändert, dann wär das doch eigentlich nicht schlecht. Und wenn das Eingreifen von Mods nicht so oft notwendig ist (hoffentlich bleibt's auch so), dann ist das ja toll, ändert aber nichts daran, daß in so einem Fall eine Benachrichtigung schön wäre, oder ?
> 
> ...


 
nice to have, aber ich weiß nicht ob und wie es geht, hat nichts mit logik zu tun.

Gru8ß, pt


----------



## afk (10 April 2007)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> nice to have


Einigkeit ist doch was schönes ...  



plc_tippser schrieb:


> aber ich weiß nicht ob und wie es geht, hat nichts mit logik zu tun.


Die Frage war auch eher in die Richtung von Markus gerichtet, und sollte eine Anregung sein ...


Gruß Axel


----------

